# ics transitions for cm7?



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there a ics transition for cm7 floating around anywhere?? i googled but found nothen. I have ics transitions for eternity rom. and miss them


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

guess not..


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

UOT kitchen......


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

trying to get it now


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm no go caused boot loop after I flashed my zip. Used edify and uploaded my systemui and framework so I'm not sure... Also wiped cache and davlik.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

bL33d said:


> Hmm no go caused boot loop after I flashed my zip. Used edify and uploaded my systemui and framework so I'm not sure... Also wiped cache and davlik.


Use emmc when running the framework through the kitchen

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

download file is only 3.59 meg?

It worked though thanks!


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

bL33d said:


> download file is only 3.59 meg?
> 
> It worked though thanks!


no problem


----------

